# Where do i get replacement foam for quiver ?



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Try Hobby Lobby, they have a few different types of foam to choose from. You'll save yourself some $ by cutting it yourself, might even improve it, and will have plenty for spares.


----------



## Hunt4elk (Apr 12, 2006)

The solid "water weinies" from Walmart are cheap and can be cut to fit most quivers. A couple of small dabs of silicone caulk or shoe goo will hold it in place.


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

i saw in the giveaway forum here that somebody was given away an older hoyt quiver.if that doesent work try ebay,i have seen lots of quiver inserts on there.


----------



## Thorin (Aug 21, 2009)

I go to Walmart every couple years and buy a gardening kneeler pad. Last one cost 3$ enough foam for 6 quivers.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

I just replaced the foam in the wifes Hoyut quiver. Get your Hoyt dealer to order you one. They are about $8.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if you live close to eiter one basspro or sportsmans wharehouse just go there quiver foam is 2 bucks


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I used a shot up yellow jacket broadhead target. Good foam around the edges ,different thicknesses and densities.:thumbs_up


----------



## OhioBuckHunterT (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys ! think i'll check the hobby store and cut my own


----------

